# Fonctionnement de Saphire



## owler (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me pose quelques questions à propos du fonctionnement de Saphire avec &#63743;TV. D'abord, quand je lui demande de faire l'importation de données (synopsis et illustration) il ne semble pas faire la différence entre les films et les séries TV, il met tout dans film, pourtant il a une catégorie série TV. Y-a-t-il une procédure particulière à employer pour qu'il différencie les genres? 

Deuxièmement, l'importation de données semble ignorer totalement les fichiers synchronisés par Itunes, est-ce normal?

Je m'arrêtes ici pour le moment. Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.

Owler


----------

